# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Alexandre George's Reef

## Alexandre George

Amigos do REEFForum,

Venho postar a montagem e evolução do meu aquário.

O Reef é direcionado a SPS possuíndo alguns LPS e moles.

Tenho sempre o costume de agradecer a minha esposa e amiga, o amor da minha vida. Obrigado Elisa.

Hoje o aquário está com 13 meses de montado.

Display Principal: 220 x 85 x 65 (altura)= 1200 litros
Refúgio: 74 x 70 x 80 = 414 litros
Sump: 135 x 75 x 66 = 550 litros
Captação (sexto vidro)= 175 litros

- Skimmer Tunze MasterDoc 9440 e Super Reef Octopus 5000 Internal;
- Reator de zeolitos Korallen Zuch de 6 litros alimentado por uma Eheim 1200 l/h (3,5 l de Zeolitos);
- Balling com dosadoras Salifert e soluções de MG, KH, Ca;
- Chiller - Condensadora de 12000 BTU controlado por MaxiControl;
- Osmolator Tunze (controle de nível automático);
- Exaustão que fica ligado a um temporizador a fim de reduzir a humidade e temperatura dentro do sump (sala de máquinas);

Iluminação:
- 4 HQI´s 250 W Radium - 20.000 K;
- Reator eletrônico Coral Vue e IceCap;
- Refletores HQI tipo Luminarc (40 x 40 cm);

- 8 T5 80W - 2 ATI Blue Plus, 2 Aquablue ATI, 1 Coral Color Korallenzucht, 3 Fiji Purple Korallenzucht;
- Reator eletrônico IceCap 660, IceCap Waterproof T5 End Cap; 
- Refletores T5 de alumínio alemão de alta reflexão.

Recalque:
- 2 Bombas Eheim 5000 l/h (10.000 litros/hora);

Circulação interna:
- 4 MPw 40 em lados opostos - duas com bateria de backup;
- 2 Tunze Turbelle nanostream 6055 para ajudar a movimentação da superfície;
- 1 Turbelle nano stream 6055 para movimentar o Sump; 
- 1 MaxiJet 1200 para movimentar o Refúgio.

Substrato e Rochas:
- 140 Kg de Rochas Vivas;
- Live Samoa Pink - 100 Kg.
- Miracle Mude no Refúgio - 25 Kg;

Fotos:

Estrutura








*Refúgio e Sump*









*Ciclando no escuro durante 30 dias*


*Disposição das RVs e somente HQIs ligadas*


*Com 2 meses e 1 semana eu já estava com parâmetros bem adequados e resolvi povoar o Reef.  

Todos os corais estão se ambientando e alguns estavam marrons nos locais de origem que foi um desmonte de um grande amigo, contudo aos poucos eles estão mostrando a sua coloração. Espero que as minhas fotos façam jus a estes corais.*












*Dando um salto no tempo. O Reef com 7 meses de montado:*













Amigos, aos poucos irei atualizando o post. Um abraço.

----------


## Alexandre George

*Com 10 meses de montado*










*Com 1 ano de montado*





















Espero que tenham gostado.
Um forte abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Alexandre,

Muitos parabéns por o teu aquário! Grande sistema! Muito bom!

Primeiro o Carlinhos, agora tu, os brasileiros estão a dar-nos 5-0, este mês aqui no Reefforum.

Qual a quantidade diária que tens de adicionar de cada solução de Balling? E qual o volume dos recipientes onde tens as soluções? 25-50 Litros?

Que outros produtos estás a adicionar da Korallenzucht? E qual o esquema de adição diário ou semanal?

Com tantos SPS, alguma vez tiveste alguma praga das acroporas? AEFW ou Red bugs?

Gostei especialmente, desta acropora verde que se vê na foto



Parece uma acropora abrolhosensis.... confirmas?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Alexandre,

Excelente esse teu Reef, uma referência a seguir!!

Partilho das palavras do Ricardo as minhas!! :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## Alexandre George

Oi Ricardo,

Fico muito agradecido com o elogio. Sempre frequentei o fórum e desta vez resolvi postar o meu Reef em agradecimento aos excelentes posts que leio.

O Carlinhos é referência em SPS. Os Corais dele são magníficos e apesar de estarmos no mesmo país ainda não tive a felicidade de visitar o seu Reef.

Respondendo as perguntas.

Qual a quantidade diária que tens de adicionar de cada solução de Balling? E qual o volume dos recipientes onde tens as soluções? 25-50 Litros?

*Aplicação diária com um intervalo de 4 horas entre as soluções
(CA) Cloreto de Cálcio - 257 ml;
(KH) Bicabornato de Sódio - 640 ml;
(MG) Cloreto de Magnésio - 257 ml;

Os volumes dos recipientes são de 25 litros. Gostaria que fossem maiores, mas o problema é ter espaço para guardar.* 

Que outros produtos estás a adicionar da Korallenzucht? E qual o esquema de adição diário ou semanal?

*Eu utilizo o sistema Zeovit desde a montagem do Reef. Sempre gostei da coloração dos corais que utilizam este método e da seriedade que este fabricante tem pelo hobby. 

Ao contário do que muitos pregam eu tenho a opinião de que a tonalidade dada aos Corais que recebem tal tratamento é diretamente proporcional ao manejo dos produtos aplicados.*


Com tantos SPS, alguma vez tiveste alguma praga das acroporas? AEFW ou Red bugs?

*Já tive Red Bugs e consegui tratá-los com facilidade;
As Planárias também apareceram, mas tratai com FlatWorm. Tranquilo;

Em novembro de 2010 hospedei um corais de um grande amigo e para a minha infelicidade esses possuíam AEFW. Foi um desespero tratar. Perdi 3 colônias imensas, pois estavam tão infectadas que não tive escolha. Hoje em dia eu não hospedo mais nada de ninguém.
Tem 2 meses que não encontro foco desta terrível praga, mas sempre tenho que olhar com olhos atentos.*

Gostei especialmente, desta acropora verde que se vê na foto
Parece uma acropora abrolhosensis.... confirmas?
*É isso mesmo Ricardo. Cada ramificação é mais grossa que um dedão.*

Um grande abraço e obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Olá Alexandre,
> Excelente esse teu Reef, uma referência a seguir!!
> Partilho das palavras do Ricardo as minhas!!
> abraço


*Beleza Carlos!

Muito obrigado pelo elogio.
Um forte abraço!*

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Oi Ricardo,
> 
> Fico muito agradecido com o elogio. Sempre frequentei o fórum e desta vez resolvi postar o meu Reef em agradecimento aos excelentes posts que leio.
> 
> O Carlinhos é referência em SPS. Os Corais dele são magníficos e apesar de estarmos no mesmo país ainda não tive a felicidade de visitar o seu Reef.
> 
> Respondendo as perguntas.
> 
> Qual a quantidade diária que tens de adicionar de cada solução de Balling? E qual o volume dos recipientes onde tens as soluções? 25-50 Litros?
> ...



Oi Alexandre,

Fiquei com algumas dúvidas!!

Qual a comcentração do balling que andas a mistrurar? Eu no meu caso misturo por Exemplo:

2kg de cloreto de calcio para 4lts de água 
2kg de cloreto de magnesio para 4lts de água
500gr de Bicarbonato de sodio para 4lts de água

Se não estou em erro eu estou a utilizar o limite da saturação, sendo assim apenas adiciono 230ml de Kh, 100ml de Ca e 50ml de Mg. Sei que ha gente que mete menos sais para mais água. Qual a diferença que faz no fundo é que não sei!

Reaprei que não utiliza K-balance! Consegue manter os niveis de Potassio bons, só utilizando só o Kaliumiodid-fluor? Utiliza algum teste de medição de Potassio?

Quando tratou das planarios com flatworm exit, esta a falar das vermelhas (chatas)! Mas gostava de saber como resolveu as AEFW? Ou apenas tirou os corais infectados fora e mais nada!

Gosto muito desses teus corais, realmente estão brutais, e o facto de estarem grossos que existe alguma justificação? Os meus tambem estão bastante grossos, e atribuo isso boa circulação que tenho! Sera que no teu caso, é da mesma razão?

Obrigado por partilhar essa tua tabela de adicção de Zeovit, hoje vou comparar com a minha, mas existem muitas semelhanças?

abraço

----------


## Alexandre George

Mais fotos:

A. Prostata Blue, A. Turaki Green tips blue e outros sps


A. Prostata Green




Acculeus Blue


A. Tenuis Blue


Montipora Digitada Sunrise


A. Prostata Purple


A. Staghorn Green tips Blue e uma Stylopora Pink


Valeu!

----------


## Alexandre George

> Oi Alexandre,
> 
> Fiquei com algumas dúvidas!!
> 
> Qual a comcentração do balling que andas a mistrurar? Eu no meu caso misturo por Exemplo:
> 
> 2kg de cloreto de calcio para 4lts de água 
> 2kg de cloreto de magnesio para 4lts de água
> 500gr de Bicarbonato de sodio para 4lts de água
> ...


Oi Carlos,

Respondendo:

Qual a concentração do balling que andas a mistrurar?
*No meu caso é a seguinte mistura:

- Cloreto de Calcio (CaCl2)                           75 g/litro                             
Logo, 1,35 Kg para 18 litros de água RO/DI

- Cloreto de Magnesio ( MgCl2)                    100 g/litro
Logo, 4,5 Kg para 45 litros de água RO/DI

- Bicarbonato de sodio (NaHCo3)                   75 g/ litro  
Logo, 1,35 Kg para 18 litros de água RO/DI

Faço sempre um cálculo para verificar o meu equilíbrio iônico.
Ca=(20xRA)+360
Ca=(20x2,85)+360=417

Mg=3xCa=1251*

Reparei que não utiliza K-balance! Consegue manter os niveis de Potassio bons, só utilizando só o Kaliumiodid-fluor? Utiliza algum teste de medição de Potassio?

*Eu tenho o teste da KZ para potássio.
Eu complemento o Potássio com uma mistura de alguns elementos que compro com um grande amigo e químico aqui do Brasil. Ele se chama Denilson. Aliás, os sais para o balling, também compro com ele.*

Quando tratou das planarios com flatworm exit, esta a falar das vermelhas (chatas)! Mas gostava de saber como resolveu as AEFW? Ou apenas tirou os corais infectados fora e mais nada!
*Isso, as planárias vermelhas que são bem chatinhas e fedorentas.*
*Os AEFW são na verdade platelmintos. Ao longo de 5 meses eu tratei coral por coral com MELAFIX, REVIVE, CORAL RX PRO. O correto seria montar um aquário hospital e tratar os SPS em separado, mas por falta de tempo não usei deste artifício.
O problema é que você não consegue tratar todo o Reef e sempre existe um coral que é de preferência destas pragas. No meu Reef as AEFW adoravam as Milleporas e com isso eu perdi 2 colônias que estavam lotadas de ovos. As Prostatas, as Nasutas, Lokanis e Carolineanas. Samoensis então, elas devoram com gosto. 
Todos os meus corais hoje, estão em bases a fim de que o tratamento seja eficaz.*

Gosto muito desses teus corais, realmente estão brutais, e o facto de estarem grossos que existe alguma justificação? Os meus tambem estão bastante grossos, e atribuo isso boa circulação que tenho! Sera que no teu caso, é da mesma razão?

*Obrigado. Realmente a circulação ajuda bastante, mas devemos sempre somar alguns itens. Por exemplo. A formação depende muito do tipo de coral, da altura que este está disposto no Reef (quanto mais próximo da luz e da superfície eu noto que os meus corais tendem a afinar as ramificações) e da iluminação.
O KH é fundamental pois é este que ajuda o coral a fixar o cálcio (a grosso modo). Quero deixar claro que não sou biólogo e todas as minhas observações são empíricas e não tem base científica. Logo, posso estar falando um monte de besteiras.

O maior aliado dos SPS, na minha opinião, é a TPA (troca de água), pois com esta reduzimos os nutrientes de forma econômica e repomos os oligoelementos necessários. Faço cerca de 400 litros de TPA mensal. O meu sistema como um todo possui 1700 litros brutos.

Mais uma vez agradeço pela visita.*

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado Alexandre pelas respostas.

Nós aqui em Portugal, temos tendência para usar mais o método Balling Light da Fauna Marin, que o Carlos colocou. Alguma vez experimentaste esse tipo de doseamento?  

Dá para explicares melhor isto:




> Faço sempre um cálculo para verificar o meu equilíbrio iônico.
> Ca=(20xRA)+360
> Ca=(20x2,85)+360=417
> 
> Mg=3xCa=1251


Habitualmente quais são os valores de Ca, Kh, e Mg do teu Reef?





> Todos os meus corais hoje, estão em bases a fim de que o tratamento seja eficaz.


"Estão em bases"... Podes explicar melhor este ponto também.





> Quero deixar claro que não sou biólogo e todas as minhas observações são empíricas e não tem base científica. Logo, posso estar falando um monte de besteiras.


Nenhum de nós é biólogo, estás à vontade!  :Big Grin: 

Ainda para mais, cerca d 95% do que se diz sobre aquariofilia resulta da observação empírica. Pode não ser o melhor tipo de informação, mas é o que temos disponível e não deixa de ser informação válida.

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu aquário e os pelos teus comentários.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Alexandre :Olá: 

Excelente montagem e de certeza dedicação, resultando nesse belo aquário, os meus parabens! :SbOk2: 
Essa tua _Acropora prostata_ azul é linda! :SbSourire19: 
Já agora numa outra foto que dizes ser uma _Acropora tenuis_, tenho as minhas dúvidas, pelo menos do que conheço as tenuis não se parecem com essa acro.




> Se não estou em erro eu estou a utilizar o limite da saturação, sendo assim apenas adiciono 230ml de Kh, 100ml de Ca e 50ml de Mg. Sei que ha gente que mete menos sais para mais água. Qual a diferença que faz no fundo é que não sei!


Se falarmos em Balling só, a diferença não é nenhuma, apenas diferentes concentrações. Se falarmos em Balling light por exemplo e se a quantidade dos Trace elements que se mete for a mesma já irá fazer.  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ricardo,

Faz toda a diferença, por isso as nossas perguntas! 
Não é só uma questão de diferentes concentrações que queremos saber. Isso é básico, obviamente.

Porque se reparares, o Alexandre pelo que está a dar a entender, adiciona os 3 elementos de forma balanceada. Ou seja, ele adiciona o mesmo valor para cada um dos elementos, independentemente do consumo dos corais. Esta é a nossa dúvida e o que queremos esclarecer. 
Queremos no fundo saber, se no sistema dele, o rácio de consumo de cálcio é igual ao consumo de magnésio ou de bicarbonato.
Caso seja assim, torna-se bastante diferente do método de Balling light, que nós fazemos, cujo o cálculo é baseado nos consumos de cálcio e posteriormente adaptado a cada elemento, em função do valor dos testes (de Kh, Mg e Ca).

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas

Em primeiro lugar quero dar os parabéns. Nice reef...  :SbSourire: 
Excelente montagem e bela selecção de corais. A evolução e o crescimento também são notáveis.

Depois gostava de te fazer uma pergunta.
Também utilizo o sistema zeovit desde o inicio.
Alguma vez tiveste problemas com algas (tipo diniflagelados)? Como resolveste?

Abraço

----------


## Alexandre George

> Obrigado Alexandre pelas respostas.
> 
> Nós aqui em Portugal, temos tendência para usar mais o método Balling Light da Fauna Marin, que o Carlos colocou. Alguma vez experimentaste esse tipo de doseamento?  
> 
> Dá para explicares melhor isto:
> 
> 
> 
> Habitualmente quais são os valores de Ca, Kh, e Mg do teu Reef?
> ...


Opa Ricardo,

Deixa eu explicar melhor.

Nós aqui em Portugal, temos tendência para usar mais o método Balling Light da Fauna Marin, que o Carlos colocou. Alguma vez experimentaste esse tipo de doseamento?  

*Não experimentei porque aqui no Brasil é muito difícil de chegarem determinados produtos, então temos que implementar meios alternativos digamos assim.*

*Quanto à formula eu a utilizo para verificar os níveis de sais/elementos que estão presentes no Reef e que devem estar balanceados.
Por exemplo:
Ca=(20 x RA) + 360 
RA (reserva alcalina)=KH/2,8125, porque 1 meq=2,8125 RA
Mg = 3 x Ca

Se o meu KH= 8º faço a seguinte conta:

RA=8/2,8125= 2.844
Ca=(20 x 2,844) +360, Ca=416.88 ppm (valor ideal)
Mg=3x416.88=1250.66
Esses valores servem como referência. Então é feita a correlação com os valores reais e os parâmetros podem ser ajustados a partir do KH.*

Habitualmente quais são os valores de Ca, Kh, e Mg do teu Reef?

Em média são:

*Ca= 490 p.p.m
KH=9,5º
Mg=1470 p.p.m

Obs.: Na teoria o meu Ca deveria ser 428 p.p.m tirando como base o KH, contudo na prática observo que no meu Reef o valor de Ca extrapola. Todavia, é fato que o equilíbrio está presente quando o valor de Mg é exatamente 3 vezes o de Ca.*

*Um grande abraço*.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Olá Alexandre
> 
> Excelente montagem e de certeza dedicação, resultando nesse belo aquário, os meus parabens!
> Essa tua _Acropora prostata_ azul é linda!
> Já agora numa outra foto que dizes ser uma _Acropora tenuis_, tenho as minhas dúvidas, pelo menos do que conheço as tenuis não se parecem com essa acro.
> 
> 
> Se falarmos em Balling só, a diferença não é nenhuma, apenas diferentes concentrações. Se falarmos em Balling light por exemplo e se a quantidade dos Trace elements que se mete for a mesma já irá fazer.


Beleza Ricardo Santos,

Acho muito legal que um lojista seja interessado pelo Hobby. Parabéns.

As fotos foram batidas por cima e derrepente gerou uma dúvida. Tentarei explicar a diferença que acredito existir:

Essa é uma A. Tenuis Blue. Repare nos coralites em forma de "orelha de macaco" seguindo sempre a mesma linha. O problema, ou no meu caso felicidade, é que os pólipos estão sempre estendidos.


Outra foto do mesmo coral, só que um pouco mais distante. O fotógrafo não ajuda muito é verdade.


Agora, uma foto frontal com os dois corais. Acima no canto direito a Prostata e abaixo no mesmo canto a Tenuis.


Essa foto então está péssima, mas observe a formação do coral e a quantidade de pólipos mais afinados. Sem contar na coloração.


Olha a colônia com uma foto frontal


Por fim, a Colônia de Prostata Azul é semelhante a purple, mas com cor idêntica ou parecida com a Tenuis.


Um abraço!

----------


## Alexandre George

> Ricardo,
> 
> Faz toda a diferença, por isso as nossas perguntas! 
> Não é só uma questão de diferentes concentrações que queremos saber. Isso é básico, obviamente.
> 
> Porque se reparares, o Alexandre pelo que está a dar a entender, adiciona os 3 elementos de forma balanceada. Ou seja, ele adiciona o mesmo valor para cada um dos elementos, independentemente do consumo dos corais. Esta é a nossa dúvida e o que queremos esclarecer. 
> Queremos no fundo saber, se no sistema dele, o rácio de consumo de cálcio é igual ao consumo de magnésio ou de bicarbonato.
> Caso seja assim, torna-se bastante diferente do método de Balling light, que nós fazemos, cujo o cálculo é baseado nos consumos de cálcio e posteriormente adaptado a cada elemento, em função do valor dos testes (de Kh, Mg e Ca).


*Ricardo,

Acho que acabei complicando ao invés de explicar.
Na primeira postagem eu coloquei a quantidade em ml que aplico diariamente.
(CA) Cloreto de Cálcio - 257 ml;
(KH) Bicabornato de Sódio - 640 ml;
(MG) Cloreto de Magnésio - 257 ml;

O equilíbrio está entre o Ca e o Mg, contudo o fiel da balança é exatamente o KH. Faço a seguinte conta:

A relação entre as três soluções para  evitar alteração do equilibrio  iônico DEVE ser (para cada 0,5 de Ca/MG deve-se adicionar 5 vezes a quantidade de Bicarbonato de sódio NaHCO3). 

ex: Se adicionamos 10ml de Ca,  deve-se adicionar 25ml de NaHCO3 (KH) e 10 ml de Mg. Pega o valor de Ca e divide por 2 e depois multiplica por 5.

Agora, não sei o porque desta fórmula que me foi passada pelo Denilson que é químico, todavia funciona que é uma beleza.

Ricardo, se você observar bem o Cálcio é quem orienta a dosagem, maso equilíbio iônico a fim de que não ocorra a precipitação dos sais é dado pelo KH. Pelo menos é o que eu entendi.*

Tomara que eu tenha esclarecido a questão.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Boas
> 
> Em primeiro lugar quero dar os parabéns. Nice reef... 
> Excelente montagem e bela selecção de corais. A evolução e o crescimento também são notáveis.
> 
> Depois gostava de te fazer uma pergunta.
> Também utilizo o sistema zeovit desde o inicio.
> Alguma vez tiveste problemas com algas (tipo diniflagelados)? Como resolveste?
> 
> Abraço


Fala Miguel!!!

Valeu mesmo pelo elogio. Costumo dizer que o Zeovit faz o coral "bombar" (cresce muito).

Cara alga é fogo. Já tive diatomáceas no início, mas que se foram se que eu tomasse nenhuma medida.

Eu tive um surto de Cianobactérias terrível e que consegui controlar e eliminar com a aplicação do Zeozym em conjunto com o aumento substancial da equipe de limpeza. Tenho a mão pesada na hora de alimentar. Resolvi este outro problema colocando um alimentador automático.

Hoje, eu estou com um surto muito grave que são as algas bryopsis. Este problema começou quando a minha esposa pediu para adicionar alguns LPS e corais moles no Reef. Já viu né. Com a pedra vem sempre um monte de porcarias.

Mesmo com um nível de fosfato baixíssimo essa praga é difícil demais de controlar. Estou atrás de umas algas legais para adicionar no Refúgio a fim de ganhar a guerra com essa maldita alga.

Um forte abraço.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Alexandre :Olá: , parabéns pelo excelente aquário. 
É um prazer seguir as tuas descrições, noto um rigor e uma dedicação enorme no que fazes.
Continua a enriquecer o tópico.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Esclareceste bem a questão. Muito obrigado.

Acho muito interessante as tuas observações, em especial essa fórmula passada pelo Denislon.

Durante bastante tempo, senti muita dificulade em elevar o KH acima de 8, precisava de grandes quantidades de bicarbonato para conseguir isso. 
Agora este tópico, fez-me questionar que se calhar alguns dos problemas que tive com KH baixo, foram causados por falta de Mg (apesar de ter valores de 1200-1250). 
É engraçado como estes três elementos estão inter-ligados. E apesar de ter lido quase todos os artigos do Randy-Holmes Farley (e não só!) sobre relação entre Ca, Mg e KH, continuo sem perceber totalmente.


Outra dúvida Alexandre:

- Segundo a informação do manual do Zeovit e por ter passado mais de um ano da tua montagem, não era altura de reduzir o doseamento de Zeobak para 1 vez por semana, máximo 2 vezes por semana? Alguma vez experimentaste fazer isso?

- Gosto muito de usar Coral Vitalizer, costumava dosear este produto quase diariamente e os Amino-ácidos 3x por semana. Pela informação que está na tabela, vejo que tu colocas muito menos quantidade. Algum motivo especial?

- Por último, quando utilizaste Zeozym (eu nunca utilizei) notaste algum aumento na quantidade de escumação e a água a ficar mais clara? Para além do desaparecimento de algas, claro!

----------


## Alexandre George

> Esclareceste bem a questão. Muito obrigado.
> 
> Acho muito interessante as tuas observações, em especial essa fórmula passada pelo Denislon.
> 
> Durante bastante tempo, senti muita dificulade em elevar o KH acima de 8, precisava de grandes quantidades de bicarbonato para conseguir isso. 
> Agora este tópico, fez-me questionar que se calhar alguns dos problemas que tive com KH baixo, foram causados por falta de Mg (apesar de ter valores de 1200-1250). 
> É engraçado como estes três elementos estão inter-ligados. E apesar de ter lido quase todos os artigos do Randy-Holmes Farley (e não só!) sobre relação entre Ca, Mg e KH, continuo sem perceber totalmente.
> 
> 
> ...


Valeu Ricardo,

Ainda bem que consegui explicar. Química não é o meu forte.

- Segundo a informação do manual do Zeovit e por ter passado mais de um ano da tua montagem, não era altura de reduzir o doseamento de Zeobak para 1 vez por semana, máximo 2 vezes por semana? Alguma vez experimentaste fazer isso?

*Na teoria a sua afirmação é a correta, mas algumas coisas devem ser observadas. Quando há um excesso de bactérias no Reef geralmente surge uma "nata" branca leitosa nas rochas. Esta raramente aparecia no meu Reef.

Numa certa data, mais ou menos com 7 meses de montado eu resolvi reduzir a quantidade de Zeobak e Zeofood mesmo que as tais "natas" não aparecessem constantemente.

Além de não notar melhora aparente na redução destes dois elementos o Reef passou por uma onda de cianobactérias terríveis. Não posso afirmar que há uma relação, mas retornei ao esquema inicial. O meu Reef é bem carregado tanto na população de Corais como em número de peixes e por isso acredito que há sempre trabalho para as bactérias, sei lá.*

- Gosto muito de usar Coral Vitalizer, costumava dosear este produto quase diariamente e os Amino-ácidos 3x por semana. Pela informação que está na tabela, vejo que tu colocas muito menos quantidade. Algum motivo especial?

*Ricardo, 
Nós sabemos que a coloração dos corais está ligada as algas zooxantelas. Pelo que entendi durante esse tempo de leio sobre estes animais magníficos existem duas condições que nos interessam.

Quando há uma quantidade alta de nutrientes na coluna d´água irá aflorar nos corais um "tipo" de zooxantela que tem por característica primordial captar estes nutrientese deixando uma pequena parcela de trabalho para as mesmas algas fotossintéticas. Como se existisse uma ordem prioritária entre elas ou mesmo uma adaptação natural.Daí surge a coloração marrom.

No caso da coluna d´água possuir muito pouco nutriente livre e houver uma iluminação adequada em quantidade e qualidade poderemos notar a gradativa pigmentação dos corais. Ligação existente entre a absorção de energia (fotossíntese) e proteção contra os raios UV ("branquemento").

Contudo, somente a "luz" do Reef não consegue fornecer ao coral as "vitaminas" necessárias ao seu crescimento e combate as bactérias oportunistas. Entra então a adição dos complementos, das fezes dos animais, da comida e por ai vai. 

Deve-se achar o equilíbrio entre esses dois parâmetros. Pelo menos é o que venho seguindo.*

- Por último, quando utilizaste Zeozym (eu nunca utilizei) notaste algum aumento na quantidade de escumação e a água a ficar mais clara? Para além do desaparecimento de algas, claro!
*Sim. Para combater as Cianos devemos utilizar este produto em conjunto com o ZeoBak deixando o mesmo descansar por uma horas antes de aplicar. Desligamos o Slimmer durante uma hora.

A função deste produto é primordialmente reduzir os nutrientes da água. Ele pode ser usado uma vez por semana ou quinzenalmente para clarear a água do Reef melhorando a escumação.

Notei que o seu uso é complicado por causa da sua eficiência. Engraçado, mas realista. Se você possui corais sensíveis como Lokanis, Carolinianas, Granulosas e pouco nutriente na água pode ocorreu um STN ou RTN nestes tipos de corais. Quando eu estava combatendo as Cianos perdi uma colônia linda de Acropora Vaughan ou Florida (existiam dúvidas).*




> Alexandre, parabéns pelo excelente aquário. 
> É um prazer seguir as tuas descrições, noto um rigor e uma dedicação enorme no que fazes.
> Continua a enriquecer o tópico.
> Cumprimentos,


*Muito obrigado Paulo.

As suas palavras são agradáveis.

Um abraço!*

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Alexandre,

Está a ser muito bom esta partilha de experiência, não ha nada como ler tópicos onde sentimos que estamos a aprender e partilhar. 

Em relação ao Balling da Fauna Marine, é apenas o tipo de método, digamos as quantidades dissolvidas em água de osmose. Eu próprio compro sais de farmácia que são iguais ou melhor que aquelas que encontras a venda nas lojas específicas de aquahobby.

Acho que o mais importante foi chegar a conclusão do modo como o Alexandre esta a fazer, e é isso que interessa!

Pelo que entendi, tambem não estava fazendo bem, andava a adicionar o Mg para ter aquele valor ideal de 1250, e ao mesmo tempo estava complicado subir o Kh para 8.5.!!

Mas vou explicar rapido como eu faço:

Eu utilizo o Balling medindo individualmente cada valor (Ca,Kh,Mg), e subo ou desço a dosagem diaria mediante o que o teste me diz, até encontrar o equilibrio e deixo andar. Voltando a fazer medições de 15 em 15 dias devido ao consumo dos corais. 

No fundo tambem não me posso queixar, tenho uns valores de:

Ca-430
Kh-7.5
Mg-1250

Segundo o que li no manual Zeovit, eles aconcelham utilizar um Kh entre 6.5 a 7.5, por isso até estou satisfeito com os meus parametros.

Por vezes, queremos Kh mais altos para precipitar os crescimentos! Neste momento como estou utilizando o metodo Zeovit ainda há bem pouco tempo,  vou tentar manter o recomendado e seguir o manual até conseguir dominar o metodo zeovit.

No fundo, a minha opinião sobre os valores é um pouco relativa!! Muitas vezes não é o teste que nos diz o que temos de fazer e sim o coral em si! Quem conhece bem seu sistema, conhece bem seus corais, e se alguma coisa esta mal consegues observar no comportamento dos seus vivos. Muitas vezes ou maior parte das vezes é ai que faz a diferença do Hobbista!

Eu tambem sou um pouco como o Alexandre, mão pesada, :Whistle: ! Ainda não tenho alimentador, mas já prometi a mim mesmo que vou comprar um  :Coradoeolhos: . 
Tenho andado a tentar manter peixes anjos, mas não tem corrido bem! Como sabes, uma das grandes dificuldades dos anjos é mete-los a comer, por isso comida não tem faltado no aquário. Por vezes dou por mim a olhar para o aquário a dizer a mim proprio o que estou a fazer, por causa de 1 ou 2 peixes estou a minar o aquario de porcario (comida). 
Resultado dessa brincadeira, passado 1 semana,  cyanos em alguns lugares no substrato.  
Tenho vindo a fazer TPA semanais de 60lts e um mix que li na Forum Zeovit que é Zeozym + Coral snow + Biomate, os 3 juntos! Segundo os entendidos, isso é uma bomba para limpar cyanos. Eu como ainda não tenho o Zeozym em mão, só tenho feito com coral snow e Biomate e já reparei em algumas melhorias. 

Apenas quis deixar esta informação, um dia pode dar jeito.

Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação que tens partilhado, está a ser muito para todos nós.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sem duvida um dos melhores tópicos aqui criados para quem realmente gosta de desafios

o aquários em si nota uma dedicação extrema que só se consegue com muita experiência

temos todos em aprender com tipos de pessoas como o Alexandre que está disposta a mostrar o seu aquário e ensinar tão detalhadamente a sua manutenção





> Hoje, eu estou com um surto muito grave que são as algas bryopsis


Alexandre esta alga é incrível :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  quando me apareceu pela primeira vez, e como sai tão fácil pensei que não me ia dar problemas

é neste momento uma das minhas maiores dor de cabeça,quando penso que estou a ganhar a luta ela aparece de novo em força
tenho ideia que só com um predador natural consegue eliminar isso
segundo a minha experiência nitratos e fosfatos a 0 não querem dizer nada a esta alga
só para teres uma ideia de uma experiência que fiz
meti uma grade cheia de algas ao sol e a chuva durante uma semana,
quando usei de novo dentro dos aquários  estava completamente seca a a desfazer-se, 
uma semana depois estava de novo viçosa como estivesse sempre no aquário :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2: 

tenho tido alguma sorte com o naso elegans que gosta de a comer( ou seja remedio tem ele, pois não dou mais nada  :yb624:  :yb624: ) ele vai dando conta dela no aquário onde está

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Viva,

fantástico aquário  :yb677:  :yb677: , nunca liguei muito ao Zeovit mas a partir de agora vou começar a investigar o assunto.

Relativamente às algas bryopsis, vocês já o devem saber mas nunca será demais lembrar:

"Rabbitfish are one of the few species that will eat problematic Bryopsis algae. Even though these fish are herbivores, use caution if they are to be housed in a reef aquarium, as they may nip at some corals and sessile invertebrates."

Fonte:
The Foxface or Rabbitfish

----------


## Alexandre George

> Oi Alexandre,
> 
> ....
> 
> Tenho vindo a fazer TPA semanais de 60lts e um mix que li na Forum Zeovit que é Zeozym + Coral snow + Biomate, os 3 juntos! Segundo os entendidos, isso é uma bomba para limpar cyanos. Eu como ainda não tenho o Zeozym em mão, só tenho feito com coral snow e Biomate e já reparei em algumas melhorias. 
> 
> Apenas quis deixar esta informação, um dia pode dar jeito.
> 
> Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação que tens partilhado, está a ser muito para todos nós.
> ...


*Fala Carlos,

Na verdade nós fazemos a mesma coisa somente de formas diferentes no que tange ao método balling. Como costumo falar cada aquário é único em ambiente e não dá pra ter uma fórmula fechada. 

Na minha opinião esse é o charme do nosso hobby.

Quanto ao método Zeovit para controle de Cyanos eu posso te garantir que funciona. Quando tratei não havia no mercado esse produto Biomate que segundo o Bob, lá do fórum Zeovit, é muito bom. Comprei um e vou começar a usar quando chegar.

*


> boas
> 
> sem duvida um dos melhores tópicos aqui criados para quem realmente gosta de desafios
> 
> o aquários em si nota uma dedicação extrema que só se consegue com muita experiência
> 
> temos todos em aprender com tipos de pessoas como o Alexandre que está disposta a mostrar o seu aquário e ensinar tão detalhadamente a sua manutenção
> 
> 
> ...


*Obrigado pela visita Carlos! 

Essas algas tem parte com o demo! hahahaha

Gostei muita da informação do Naso Elegans. Derrepente consigo. O problema é o meu Sohal que é um verdadeiro Pit Bull.

Um grande abraço.* 




> Viva,
> 
> fantástico aquário , nunca liguei muito ao Zeovit mas a partir de agora vou começar a investigar o assunto.
> 
> Relativamente às algas bryopsis, vocês já o devem saber mas nunca será demais lembrar:
> 
> "Rabbitfish are one of the few species that will eat problematic Bryopsis algae. Even though these fish are herbivores, use caution if they are to be housed in a reef aquarium, as they may nip at some corals and sessile invertebrates."
> 
> Fonte:
> The Foxface or Rabbitfish


*Valeu Telmo!!

Na verdade eu não sabia que o Foxface era um apreciador destas malditas algas. Mais um pra escolha.

Muito obrigado mesmo.* 

Algumas fotos:

Pocilopora Green, A. Tenuis Blue, A. sp


Stylopora Birdnest Ponope birds of paradise


A. Tortuosa Azul, A. Austera Blue Green, no fundo uma A. Younguei e em plano médio uma A. Austera Banana 


Wrasse Yellow Coris, Cynarina Lacrimal. Montipora Superman, Short Plate Rosa


Bali Open Brain 


A. Fiji Green, alguns Zoa's


A. Nasuta Red, mas no meu Reef está mais para lilás


Favia Green


O que restou da minha imensa colônia de A. Formosa Blue Sky


Outro que eu perdi da noita pro dia. Devo ter feito alguma besteira.


A minha assassina Gigantea. Passei para outro aquarista, pois ela em uma semana matou um Wrasse Mystery que não levou fé.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Olá Alexandre.

Antes de mais, deixa-me felicitar-te por esse aquário fantástico. Belas cores e excelente selecção de corais. Parabéns!  :SbOk3: 

Também uso o Zeovit e o balling light e realmente notei uma diferença muito positiva nas cores e crescimentos dos sps. Cada vez me convenço mais que o zeovit quando bem aplicado, é uma mais valia enorme.  

Não sei sejá colocaste em cima a lista dos peixes que tens, mas não vi. Podias coloca-la aqui?

Abraço

----------


## Alexandre George

> Olá Alexandre.
> 
> Antes de mais, deixa-me felicitar-te por esse aquário fantástico. Belas cores e excelente selecção de corais. Parabéns! 
> 
> Também uso o Zeovit e o balling light e realmente notei uma diferença muito positiva nas cores e crescimentos dos sps. Cada vez me convenço mais que o zeovit quando bem aplicado, é uma mais valia enorme.  
> 
> Não sei sejá colocaste em cima a lista dos peixes que tens, mas não vi. Podias coloca-la aqui?
> 
> Abraço


Oi Cesar,

Muito obrigado pelo elogio. Realmente eu gosto muito do sistema Zeovit e principalmente na atenção que o pessoal do fórum deles nos dá.

Realmente eu não coloquei os peixes. Vamos lá:

Sohal Tang. O delegado, juiz, promotor e carrasco do Reef.
Yellow Tang;
Purple Tanf;
_Paracanthurus hepatus_ - Blue Tang;
Wrasse Melanurus;
Wrasse Yellow Coris;
Wrasse Possum;
True Percula Papoa Nova Guiné (casal);
Squareback Anthias - 1 macho;
Dispar Anthias - 5 fêmeas;

 :SbOk2: 

Outras pics. Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas são batidas com carinho, porém o pai delas manda muito mal. hehehehe

Favia Xmas e Zoa




Montipora Rainbow




Favia Moon


Elegance Coral que o Percula que elegeu como sua nova casa depois que tirei do reef a anêmona assassina.


Uma Anthia.








Open Brain Green

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Esses corais apresentam uma saúde e umas cores que até me causam inveja.  :Big Grin: 

Tens uma óptima selecção de corais - rara -  e relativamente bem "identificados". 
Vocês têm aí boas lojas ou mandaste vir dos EUA? Vejo que tens alguns frag's também. Fico curioso em saber como se faz o comércio aí no Brasil.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Esses corais apresentam uma saúde e umas cores que até me causam inveja. 
> 
> Tens uma óptima selecção de corais - rara -  e relativamente bem "identificados". 
> Vocês têm aí boas lojas ou mandaste vir dos EUA? Vejo que tens alguns frag's também. Fico curioso em saber como se faz o comércio aí no Brasil.


Opa Ricardo!

Que nada amigo. O comércio no Brasil de aquarofilia marinha é horrível e temos poucas lojas de qualidade.

Como é um hobby de custo elevado existe pouca procura e com isso as lojas são raras. Os meus corais eu consigo pagando um valor muito alto e geralmente são frags minúsculos.

Aqui no Brasil reina a ganância dos distribuidores que vendem a peso de ouro para as lojas e estas, por conseguinte, tem que repassar o custo.

Outro fator é a carga tributário no meu país. Um absurdo para financiar um governo cheio de amigos e cadeiras vazias se é que você me entende. O Brasil tem muito dinheiro, mas em contrapartida existem muuuuitos mamando nas suas tetas.

Existe também o IBAMA. Que é uma porcaria. Barra tudo que vem de fora. Eu não consigo comprar produtos Zeovit pra você ter uma idéia. Eles alegam que por ser cepa de bactérias é muito perigoso.

Agora, se é perigoso pra mim como uma loja daqui vende? Entendeu? Pode pra uns e não pra outros. :SbRequin2: 

O que sai de animais silvestres do Brasil é uma festa e o famoso IBAMA se faz de cego. Ainda tem a cara-de-pau de alegar que as nosssas fronteiras são continentais. Faça-me um favor.

E como é em Portugal? Vocês conseguem importar corais da Koralen Zucht? Como eu queria comprar com eles. Ou mesmo de Fiji, Tailândia. Que vontade eu tenho de ter certos SPS lindos que vejo com os Americanos. :Icon Cry: 

E na Inglaterra? Como funciona? Aliás, acho a sociedade constituída na Inglaterra fantástica em termos sócio-culturais. Mas é muuuuito frio.  :yb624: 

Um abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ei... Essa descrição parece Portugal!  :Big Grin: 

Felizmente estamos inseridos na União Europeia, por isso sim... conseguimos importar corais da Korallenzucht e temos fornecedores em Portugal ou na Europa. 

O principal problema, pelo menos para mim, é que se eu pedir a ao meu lojista uma acropora "X", ele sente muita dificuldade em arranjar. A maior parte dos fornecedores na Europa não se preocupa em identificar correctamente as Acroporas, chamam-lhe simplesmente Acropora sp.
E isto revela-se também um problema para o lojista, porque quando compra 10 Acroporas, nunca sabe o que vem. Até pode vir algumas engraçadas, como todas castanhas.

Acho que o futuro passa pela criação de farms de corais. Tenho como modelo a ORA Farm nos EUA. 
Em Portugal começaram a aparecer as primeiras farms e isso ajudou muito o desenvolvimento do hobby.

----------


## Alexandre George

Ricardo,

Esse problema na identificação é muito comum aqui principalmente por parte de aquaristas mais antigos que acreditam que tal sistemática não passa penas de um modismo. Existem determinados costumes que são difíceis de mudar.

Ainda bem que a Internet veio pra ajudar e mostrar ao lojistas que atualização é indispensáve para se conquistar clientes fiéis.

Outra solução é criar clubes de aquaristas porque o fórum é meio informal. Um clube se torna mais pessoal, contudo tem que se ter o costume para que tal atitude surta efeito. Nos USA é quase que automático se ter um clube por cidade ou mesmo bairro.

Aqui no Brasil esquece. Não temos esse costume, infelizmente.

*Para ilustrar o tópico umas fotos que tirei nesta sexta-feira. Desculpem a qualidade, mas a minha DSLR estava sem bateria.*

A. Millepora Red


Montipora Verde


Agora tem umas que somente sei o nome popular, digamos assim. Ao centro uma Vermiculata True Aquaman; ao lado uma A. Florida Green (está bem clara porque coloquei essa semana no topo e está "tostando" um pouco. hehehe); no mesmo plano e no lado esquerdo uma A. Grapes Juice; atrás no lado esquerdo uma A. Tenuis Green; no canto inferior direito uma A. Tortuosa Mike Paletta; frag de A. Echinatta Green

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Eu não me importo com nomes populares. 
Para mim, qualquer coisa serve, desde que identifique o coral. 
Ou seja, o que no fundo me interessa, é saber quando nós compramos um coral como ele se vai comportar (para poder escolher o melhor local dentro do aquário para o posicionar) e o que podemos esperar.


Mesmo com a criação de "farms", o problema não se resolve, porque então quando compramos frag's é ainda pior. O tamanho é tão pequeno, que eu acho impossível alguém conseguir identificar correctamente o coral. É preciso conhecer a origem, conhecer o coral-mãe. 
Porque para identificar uma acropora não basta o tipo de pólipo ou os coralites. O tipo de crescimento, table vs ramificado, homogéneo vs. desorganizado, espessura dos "ramos", etc., tudo isso isto conta para a identificação correcta do coral.


Gostaria de te colocar mais uma questão:

Se voltasses a construir este aquário, o que farias de diferente na montagem ou na manutenção?

Digo isto, porque por experiência própria sei que depois do aquário estar montado e pronto, há sempre alguma coisa que fariamos de diferente. O teu aquário está perfeito, e eu quase não faria nada diferente do que tu fizeste, por isso senti curiosidade nesta questão.
Talvez a única coisa que eu mudaria, seria a areia, nunca utilizaria tanta areia. De resto, 5 estrelas! Perfeito para mim - este modelo representa bem um aquário "moderno", sofisticado.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Eu não me importo com nomes populares. 
> Para mim, qualquer coisa serve, desde que identifique o coral. 
> Ou seja, o que no fundo me interessa, é saber quando nós compramos um coral como ele se vai comportar (para poder escolher o melhor local dentro do aquário para o posicionar) e o que podemos esperar.
> 
> 
> Mesmo com a criação de "farms", o problema não se resolve, porque então quando compramos frag's é ainda pior. O tamanho é tão pequeno, que eu acho impossível alguém conseguir identificar correctamente o coral. É preciso conhecer a origem, conhecer o coral-mãe. 
> Porque para identificar uma acropora não basta o tipo de pólipo ou os coralites. O tipo de crescimento, table vs ramificado, homogéneo vs. desorganizado, espessura dos "ramos", etc., tudo isso isto conta para a identificação correcta do coral.
> 
> 
> ...


Beleza Ricardo!

Quanto aos corais você está com a razão, mas aos poucos as coisas irão melhorar e os distribuidores terão que se adequar ao novo cenário que emoldura um aquarista mais consciente e interessado no bem estar do animal. 

Hoje em dia eu vejo no meu país o aquarismo marinho diminuíndo por causa dos elevados custos e da difícil manutenção de corais duros. Muito em parte se dá pelo fato dos excelentes equipamentos e métodos que facilitam a criação estarem num patamar econômico elevado. Seguindo essa lógica o comerciante não joga pra perder, eu acho, então o mercado irá sumir se este não rever os conceitos. Esse é o cenário no Brasil e não sei como se comporta o mercado Português e parte da Europa.

No caso do meu Reef eu faria sim algumas coisas diferentes. No início do projeto eu não iria adotar o método Zeovit por puro desconhecimento. Então, parti para uma montagem mais tradicional utilizando o refúgio como exportador de nutrientes. Quase perto de encher e colocar pra rodar o reef tive contato com um aquarista brasileiro que usava este método. 

Fiquei vidrado e parti para tal, mas como o refúgio não é algo que se usa no Zeovit o sistema está com uma área que hoje serve como criadouro de micro-vida e DSB (apostei nisso e não me arrependo até agora). 

Não usaria samoa pink #2 como substrato. Usaria Crushed coral ou mesmo bare bottom com algo que não deixasse somente o vidro aparecendo no fundo. Parecido com o reef do Carlinhos.

A minha luminária ainda dá uma certa dor de cabeça por ser DYI. Partiria para as giesemann mista de HQI e T5. Não gosto do efeito que as T5 isoladas dão ao Reef. Parece que está tudo congelado, sem aquele efeito da luz "solar" entrando na água.

O próximo Reef que montar, não sei quando, mas virá, deixarei a possibilidade para se observar os Corais por cima, como uma Lagoa. A coloração superior dos Corais é única (a sua verdadeira cor), pois logicamente é onde acontece a maior incidência de Luz. Eu até consigo bater fotos e observar pela parte superior, mas dá muito trabalho.

Um mudário interligado. Odeio aquelas grades suspensas dentro do Reef. Não menciono um reef de quarentena/hospital porque dá muito trabalho manter outro sistema somente para quarentena, mas a dicotomia é clara porque este é um item indispensável. Casa de ferreiro espeto de pau.  :SbSourire19: 

Eu acho que são apenas essas coisas.

Uns frags para ilustrar:  :SbOk2: 


A. Prostata Blue (parece uma tarântula.hehehe)




A minha quase falecida A. Formosa Blue Sky. Essa colônia levou uns 4 anos para chegar nesse ponto. Ela pertencia a um grande amigo que me vendeu quando desmontou o reef. Infelizmente por força maior os AEFW quase dizimaram este coral, pois o mesmo é muito sensível aos tratamentos.


Outra vítima. A. Stashorn Green Blue Tips. Tenho apenas um pequeno pedaço desta beleza.




Um abraço!  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Seguro

Estou sem palavras!!! Uma selecção de corais de meter inveja à maioria dos aquariofilistas. Os meus sinceros parabéns pelo aquário e pelo que conseguiste alcançar. Nota-se muito empenho e trabalho.

Vou manter-me atento ao teu tópico que é muito interessante.

----------


## Alexandre George

> Estou sem palavras!!! Uma selecção de corais de meter inveja à maioria dos aquariofilistas. Os meus sinceros parabéns pelo aquário e pelo que conseguiste alcançar. Nota-se muito empenho e trabalho.
> 
> Vou manter-me atento ao teu tópico que é muito interessante.


Valeu João!

Agradeço demais os seus elogios e a visita aqui no me post.

Um forte abraço!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá Alexandre,

Como esta esse lindo reef? Novidades? 

Problemas com AEFW nunca mais tiveste? Isso é uma dor de cabeça daquelas grandes!!

Abraço

----------


## Alexandre George

> Olá Alexandre,
> Como esta esse lindo reef? Novidades? 
> Problemas com AEFW nunca mais tiveste? Isso é uma dor de cabeça daquelas grandes!!
> 
> Abraço


Oi Carlos,

Obrigado pela visita. O Reef está começando a reagir e agora estou combatendo umas aiptásias, Derbesias e Bryopsis que apareceram.

Graças a Deus já faz 2 meses que não tenho nenhum caso de AEFW, mas também depois de tanto tratamento e a perda de uma 6 colônias gigantes que tive que sacrificar já era hora desse lamento ter fim.

Assim que eu ajeitar o layout farei novas fotos com mais detalhes.

O seu Reef está lindo, parabéns e como está o combate as Cianos?

Um grande abraço!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Os corais têm crescido imenso  :EEK!: 

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 


Que tamanho tem esse Sohal???  :yb624:  :yb624: 


Parabéns... o teu aquário está fabuloso.

Um abraço,

----------


## Miguel Reis

Boas.

 Grande nível, muito bom. Cores e crescimentos brutais.
 Parabens.

 Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

:Olá: Bom dia Alexandre,
dou-te os meus parabéns pelo fantástico aquário.

Já agora, como sou carioca e vou diversas vezes " ver se o Corcovado ainda esta com os braços abertos"quando for aí gostava de fazer-te uma visita e claro beber :SbBiere5:  Skol de preferência.Mando-te o meu email para trocar idéias.

Um grande abraço e felicidades para o teu aqua.

Artur Vasconcelos

arturrvasconcelos@gmail.com

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Alexandre, primeiramente quero parabenizá-lo pelo belo reef.
Estou impressionado com a sua dedicação em responder os fóruns, vi que você postou nos 3 foruns que leio (Ipaq, brasilreef e aqui) mas, este é o 1º comentário que faço.
Desde janeiro estou projetando meu 1° aquário, já estava decidido a usar o sitema zeovit depois que vi o reef do Júlio Monteiro lá do BR e inclusive tenho uma amiga que mora na Alemanha que trará os produtos da próxima vez que vier pra cá. No entanto Acho que o custo mensal é um tanto salgado (cerca de R$ 70,00 por mês, de acordo com meus cálculos para 400l de água no sistema). Você já conseguiu calcular a sua despesa mensal com zeovit? Pode fazer uma relação do custo mensal por litro de água no reef?

Grato.
 :Olá:  :Olá:  :Olá: 

Fernando Garcia

----------


## Alexandre George

> Os corais têm crescido imenso 
> 
> 
> 
> Que tamanho tem esse Sohal??? 
> 
> Parabéns... o teu aquário está fabuloso.
> 
> Um abraço,


Oi Ricardo,

Obrigado e desculpem pela demora na resposta.

Esse Sohal tem mais de 20 cm com certeza. Depois eu tento medir.

Na aquarofilia marinha é o meu peixe preferido.

Um abraço!




> Boas.
> 
> Grande nível, muito bom. Cores e crescimentos brutais.
> Parabens.
> 
> Cumprimentos


 :SbOk2:  :SbOk2: 




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Bom dia Alexandre,
> dou-te os meus parabéns pelo fantástico aquário.
> 
> Já agora, como sou carioca e vou diversas vezes " ver se o Corcovado ainda esta com os braços abertos"quando for aí gostava de fazer-te uma visita e claro beber Skol de preferência.Mando-te o meu email para trocar idéias.
> 
> Um grande abraço e felicidades para o teu aqua.
> 
> Artur Vasconcelos


Oi Arthur,

Muito obrigado pelo elogio. A casa está aberta para os amigos!
Um grande abraço!




> Olá!
> Alexandre, primeiramente quero parabenizá-lo pelo belo reef.
> Estou impressionado com a sua dedicação em responder os fóruns, vi que você postou nos 3 foruns que leio (Ipaq, brasilreef e aqui) mas, este é o 1º comentário que faço.
> Desde janeiro estou projetando meu 1° aquário, já estava decidido a usar o sitema zeovit depois que vi o reef do Júlio Monteiro lá do BR e inclusive tenho uma amiga que mora na Alemanha que trará os produtos da próxima vez que vier pra cá. No entanto Acho que o custo mensal é um tanto salgado (cerca de R$ 70,00 por mês, de acordo com meus cálculos para 400l de água no sistema). Você já conseguiu calcular a sua despesa mensal com zeovit? Pode fazer uma relação do custo mensal por litro de água no reef?
> 
> Grato.


Oi Fernando,

Como a sua amiga trará os produtos da Alemanha o seu custo será o praticado naquele país, logo baixo para os padrões Alemãs. Com certeza o custo Brasil é bem maior. Não se pode comparar.

Não sei quanto gasto por mês com o Zeovit, mas pouco não é. Sem demagogia eu afirmo que nosso Hobby é muito caro seja no Brasil, nos USA, na Europa, e assim por diante.

Quando optei pelo Zeovit sabia que o valor agregado seria alto, mas graças a Deus ainda posso manter. Quando não conseguir mais paro. 

Existem outras formas de exportar nutrientes e realçar as cores dos SPS, dá trabalho e o resultado é bem mais demorado. Só isso.

Experimente comprando somente o básico para a iniciação e depois que conseguir uma estabilidade dentro de uns 6 meses comece a fazer a opção pelos produtos agregados do sistema. Tenha em mente que o sistema Zeovit não é milagreiro e você precisa de equipamentos de qualidade do tipo 1ª linha. Usar Zeovit com um skimmer ruím, reator de cálcio fraco, iluminação de padaria, sal porcaria ou montagem errada não trará resultado algum.

Espero ter ajudado e um grande abraço !  :SbOk3:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Alexandre, como você faz para manter o vidro do fundo limpo, que tipo de instrumento utiliza?
Grato!

Fernando Garcia

----------


## Alexandre George

> Olá!
> Alexandre, como você faz para manter o vidro do fundo limpo, que tipo de instrumento utiliza?
> Grato!
> 
> Fernando Garcia


Eu uso um limpador magnético próprio para aquários e uma raspador de algas calcáreas.

_Mais umas fotos._

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Boa tarde,
Alexandre devo ir ao Rio de Janeiro em Julho e gostaria de te fazer uma visita para ver o teu aqua.Como sou propietário da loja EXOREEF e se precisares de alguma coisa é só pedires que tenho todo gosto em te levar,manda a tua morada e telefone por MP.Aqui fica o link para um video do aquario:

YouTube - Aquario Artur Vasconcelos- Reef Aquarium

Abraços
Artur Vasconcelos

----------


## Alexandre George

> Boa tarde,
> Alexandre devo ir ao Rio de Janeiro em Julho e gostaria de te fazer uma visita para ver o teu aqua.Como sou propietário da loja EXOREEF e se precisares de alguma coisa é só pedires que tenho todo gosto em te levar,manda a tua morada e telefone por MP.Aqui fica o link para um video do aquario:
> 
> YouTube - Aquario Artur Vasconcelos- Reef Aquarium
> 
> Abraços
> Artur Vasconcelos


Será um prazer te receber. Espero não estar viajando pela empresa.
Um abraço!

----------


## Alexandre George

Atualizando!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

B-R-U-T-A-L!!!!!

Está cada vez melhor, cores e crescimentos impressionantes, os meus parabéns.

----------


## Alexandre George

> B-R-U-T-A-L!!!!!
> 
> Está cada vez melhor, cores e crescimentos impressionantes, os meus parabéns.


*Fala Ricardo!

Meu amigo você é um verdadeiro British gentleman! 

Mais umas fotos pra pesar no servidor do REEFFROUM.*

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> *Fala Ricardo!
> 
> Meu amigo você é um verdadeiro British gentleman! 
> 
> Mais umas fotos pra pesar no servidor do REEFFROUM.*


Alexandre :Olá: 

O REEFFORUM aguenta bem. 

Obrigado pela partilha desse belo aquário! :SbOk3:

----------


## Alexandre George

> Alexandre
> 
> O REEFFORUM aguenta bem. 
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha desse belo aquário!


*Opa Ricardo,

Muito Obrigado pela visita e um forte abraço!*

----------

